# New7Wonder of Nature



## aseantimes (Aug 5, 2008)

*1 - Cox's Bazar Beach* (Bangladesh)

Cox's Bazar is known for its wide sandy beach which is claimed to be the world's longest natural sandy sea beach. It is an unbroken 125 km sandy sea beach with a gentle slop. Since the rise and fall of the tide here is not great, it is a good place for sea bathing. :cheers:


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Chocolate Hills *( Philippines )

The Chocolate Hills, which look like giant mole hill, are considered unusual geological formation that consists of at least 1,268 individual mounds that are scattered throughout the municipalities of Carmen, Batuan, and Sagbayan. The hills range from 30 to 50 meters high and are covered in green grass, which turns to brown during the dry season, making them look like chocolate mounds.

*Up to this day, even geologists have not reached concensus on how they where formed. The most commonly accept theory is that they are the weathered formations of a kind of marine limestone on top of a impermeable layer of clay. *


----------



## Dequal (Mar 16, 2008)

ericlucky290 said:


> *Chocolate Hills *( Philippines )
> 
> The Chocolate Hills, which look like giant mole hill, are considered unusual geological formation that consists of at least 1,268 individual mounds that are scattered throughout the municipalities of Carmen, Batuan, and Sagbayan. The hills range from 30 to 50 meters high and are covered in green grass, which turns to brown during the dry season, making them look like chocolate mounds.
> 
> *Up to this day, even geologists have not reached concensus on how they where formed. The most commonly accept theory is that they are the weathered formations of a kind of marine limestone on top of a impermeable layer of clay. *


That's amazing! I have never seen that before.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

ericlucky290 said:


> *Chocolate Hills *( Philippines )
> 
> The Chocolate Hills, which look like giant mole hill, are considered unusual geological formation that consists of at least 1,268 individual mounds that are scattered throughout the municipalities of Carmen, Batuan, and Sagbayan. The hills range from 30 to 50 meters high and are covered in green grass, which turns to brown during the dry season, making them look like chocolate mounds.
> 
> *Up to this day, even geologists have not reached concensus on how they where formed. The most commonly accept theory is that they are the weathered formations of a kind of marine limestone on top of a impermeable layer of clay. *


oh my god!!thats crazy!!!


----------



## aseantimes (Aug 5, 2008)

*Ha Long Bay - Vietnam*

http://www.aseantimes.com/home/2008/08/11/ha-long-bay-vietnam/

Ha Long Bay is a UNESCO World Heritage site located in Quảng Ninh province, Vietnam. The bay features thousands of limestone karsts and isles in various sizes and shapes. :cheers:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angel Falls...but was erased of N7W because was winning about 6 months ago...due it's in Venezuela...and Chavez and blah blah blah...* hno:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't understand what's the "beautiful" of Cox's Bazar Beach :lol:

Chocolate Hills and Ha Long Bay are EXPECTACULAR! 

[Vote for Iguazú Falls or Perito Moreno Glacier!! :lol:]


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

romanyo said:


> I don't understand what's the "beautiful" of Cox's Bazar Beach


me too...


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

*The Chocolate Hills color change*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Grand Canyon ( USA ) and Sugar Loaf ( Rio de Janeiro )

*Grand Canyon*










*Sugar Loaf *


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

The Matterhorn is only 186th  
I think it's more beautiful than Cox's Bazar Beach, but I am biased of course.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> The Matterhorn


So beautiful! :nuts: It is similar to Fitz Roy (or Chaltén) Mount 










The both more beautiful than Cox's Bazar Beach (a lot more! :lol


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Perfume Mountain Group, Vietnam:


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Phong Nha cave system, Vietnam.


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

The world is beautiful.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

romanyo said:


> So beautiful! :nuts: It is similar to Fitz Roy (or Chaltén) Mount


Torres del Paine are also impressive, Patagonia is on my todo list.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Iguaçu/Iguazu falls - Brazil/Argentina


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Torres del Paine are also impressive, Patagonia is on my todo list.


It's one of the most beautiful places in the world 

In the list of the new7 wonders there also are (from Patagonia) Nahuel Huapi Lake (near Bariloche), Tierra del Fuego Island (Where Ushuaia is located) and Perito Moreno Glacier!! [This places are only from Argentina.... In Chilean Patagonia there are more wonders! :nuts:]



> Iguaçu/Iguazu falls - Brazil/Argentina


Iguazú Falls are IMPRESIONANT!! :nuts:

So near but so far... :lol:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Brazil


























​


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Brazil


So beautiful!! It's like an art gallery! :lol:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Worlds tallest sand dunes at Dunhuang, 1500ft high and thousands of years in the making:


Cerro Blanco is located 300 miles south of Lima near the city of Nazca (Ica)
Altitude: 2,076 msnm Base 900 msnm Vertical Drop 1,176 meters (3,858 feet)









Cerro Blanco...THE HIGHEST SAND DUNE OF THE WORLD - 2,078 M. high


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

cool!^ Any more pix?

Peru also has this, Huacachina:


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

^^ That wall of sand can easily engulf that village, scary!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana:marvelus


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

i cannot open the page 2 of this thread..i dont know why..i think my browser got a problem..


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

OMG! Keep coming with pics please! :applause:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> red earth region in Yunnan, thanks to the natural rock content in the soil


Goa also has red earth.


----------



## mattie! (Dec 2, 2008)

Blue Lake: South Australia, Australia








The lake is usually a dull gray but from September through to March the lake turns this beautiful blue colour. No definite answer has been discovered to why this occures.

Pinnacles Desert: Western Australia, Australia








Thousands of pinnacles emerge from the sand of the hot desert. It is believed they were first exposed around 6,000 years ago and still are changing shape and size today.

Kings Canyon: Northern Territory, Australia








The Kings Canyon has sandstone walls rising 100 metres(330 feet). The walls form a natural ampitheatre home to some 159 different species of plant and animals.

Gates of Hell: Turkmenistan 








n 1971, during a drilling, geologists accidentally found an underground cavern filled with natural gas. The ground on which the drilling rig was placed collapsed, leaving a large gaping hole exposed with a diameter of about 50-100 meters. To avoid poisonous gases coming out of the hole, it was decided to let the gases burn.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilha de Trindade


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*TABLE MOUNTAIN, CAPE tOWN*


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

MAYON VOLCANO

the most perfect cone volcano









Mayon with the cagsawa ruins


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

increible pics so much fantastic


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Devil's town in Serbia, Europe*

Đavolja Varoš (meaning "Devil's Town") is a geographical region of south Serbia. The region features exotic formations described as earth pyramids. Scientists say that they have been formed by erosion.

Since 1959, Djavolja Varos has been under protection of the state and by a 1995 decision of the Serbian Government, it was proclaimed a natural good of outstanding importance and put under the first-category level of protection.

A natural spring is located beneath the pyramids and has a high mineral concentration.There are two springs: “Djavolja voda” (“Devil’s Water”), with extremely high acid water (pH 1.5) and high mineral concentration (15 g/l of water), and “Crveno vrelo” (“Red Well”).

Djavolja varos is a nominee in the New Seven Wonders of Nature election, and it is 15th from 77 candidates, but first wonder in Europe, and first in Rocky Formation, that is officially supported. 

The region was formed several million years ago by strong volcanic activity. There are several legends surrounding this phenomenon; the most common one is that the poles represent God's punishment and that the formations are wedding guests that have turned into stone.


----------



## nidoken (Sep 20, 2008)

Ha Long bay, Vietnam


----------



## nidoken (Sep 20, 2008)

Phong Nha Ke Bang is a national park and UNESCO World Heritage Site in Quang Binh Province, in north-central Vietnam. Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park is situated in a limestone zone of 2,000 km² in Vietnamese. The core zone of this national park covers 857.54 km² and a buffer zone of 1,954 km². 

Phong Nha-Ke Bang area is noted for its cave and grotto systems as it is composed of 300 caves and grottos with a total length of about 70 km, of which only 20 have been surveyed by Vietnamese and British scientists; 17 of these are in located in the Phong Nha area and three in the Ke Bang area. Phong Nha holds several world cave records, as it has the longest underground river, as well as the largest caverns and passageways.

The park derives it name from Phong Nha cave, the most beautiful of all, containing many fascinating rock formations, and Ke Bang forest.

The plateau on which the park is situated is probably one of the finest and most distinctive examples of a complex karst landform in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

*Pravcice Gate, rock formation*

(CZE) The arch is the biggest natural handstone formation in Europe.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG:nuts:


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguazu falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!
Iguassu falls is one of the 7 wonders of nature it is one of the most incredible places I have ever been to.

There are a lot of drone shots here and information about how to get there so on and so forth!


----------

